# 6 months old Vizsla sleeping A LOT



## Tula (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, I've read a lot about Vizslas being a high energy dog - in the official breed descriptions and letters of fellow V owners, and was well prepared for it (we are a young active family living near two lakes, a river, and open fields), but found that our girl is quite different. She has a very good pedigree, show-winning father, hunting mother, she herself is beautiful, strong and seemingly healthy, very clever, unbelievably easy to train and surprisingly obedient for any animal. She eats well (we are convinced that if we were to leave a big bag of food next to her she'd eat herself to death), weighs 17 kg, and when we go for walks she's happy, active, running non-stop, but when at home, she sleeps most of the time - like a cat - I think she might accumulate 16-18hrs (or more?) of sleep in every 24 hrs!! I am not complaining as we don't have any behavioural problems with her, can leave her outside crate when we go out, but I don't know if we are just lucky and she's simply got such a docile temper (is it even possible with Vizslas?), is it going to change when she's older, or is it downright abnormal and we need to be taking her to the vet? I would be very grateful for any feedback. Maybe some of this forum users have had similarly tempered dogs? Thank you!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

*Tula*-
I'm no expert, but if you aren't having any problems with your Vizsla, and she's well behaved and energetic when you are outside with her, then I would cherish the fact that she is so calm and sleepy indoors. She's happy and healthy an fits very well into your lifestyle! Take it as a blessing and enjoy that little ginger girl of yours


----------



## dgm (Dec 23, 2011)

I felt the same way about my almost 8 month old pup. I was expecting so much more work when reading about the breed, but surprisingly he has a very calm temperament. He sleeps most of the day when inside the house, but when outside can run for hours faster than any dog he meets. Will eat almost anything and has never destroyed furniture when left alone outside the crate and can learn tricks within minutes. His docility worried me as well, but it's nothing to worry about. As long as your pups healthy and active, those traits shouldn't be a problem imo, feel lucky that raising a V has been so easy. 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't think it's at all unusual for a dog to sleep that much. Actually, I think it's normal. My boy, Willie, is a fully mature adult male and he sleeps quite a bit when inside, too. I've read somewhere that dogs will typically sleep anywhere from 12 to 18 hours a day. Don't be alarmed... Be happy! That calm temperament is so much easier to live with than the alternative.  Some Vizslas are just calmer than others. 

p.s. Welcome to the forums, Tula (and dgm)!


----------



## michjfish (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree with the rest of the replies, Noosa is 5 angst hlf months and she can happily sleep for 16 - 18 hours a day but has bundles of energy when we're out or with other dogs. Enjoy the peace when they sleep!


----------



## Tula (Dec 17, 2011)

Many thanks to everybody for the most helpful replies! 
So we will just enjoy our cat-like V 
Happy 2012 to all!


----------

